How do you do time tracking in your team? - emdeha
======
timlangeman
1) We used to use Toggl at my employer:

[https://toggl.com/](https://toggl.com/)

2) We switched to Clockify because it is cheaper for us. They have a "free
forever" version.

[https://clockify.me/](https://clockify.me/)

I preferred the Toggl UI. It also has a free version, but I think it was more
expensive for the reporting we wanted.

------
codingdave
I think most software devs are going to say they do not track time.

What kind of team are you running, and what benefit does time tracking offer
you?

------
bogle
Why would you do that? I take it this isn't an Agile team but are they working
on software?

------
sergiotapia
I don't ask my team to track their time. I also don't require estimates in the
ticket. I imagine this doesn't scale past a certain size but for us (8 people)
it's worked out well.

------
wakatime
Software devs use WakaTime because it's automatic:

[https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)

For non-engineers it seems they mostly use old manual time trackers like
Toggl.

------
jokinko
I don,t I trust the devs and pay them on time

